# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  bases para corais

## Carlos Mota

boas

muita gente me tem perguntado como faço as minhas bases para corais

este fim de semana andei entretido e deu nisto

material

7 kilos de cimento branco
4 kilos de areia de coral
1 cerveja  :SbBiere5: 
uma boa  dose de paciencia :yb624:  :yb624: 




Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Não sei se assim ficam grande coisa...

Tens que experimentar assim:

7 kilos de cimento branco
4 kilos de areia de coral
*6 ou 7* cervejas
uma boa dose de paciencia

Deve ficar melhor...  :yb624:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Isso agora 30 minutos no forno a uma temperatura de 220° pre aquecido fica no ponto, as oreo do fragario do norte.... :Coradoeolhos: 
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Isso agora 30 minutos no forno a uma temperatura de 220° pre aquecido fica no ponto, as oreo do fragario do norte....


 :Olá: 

 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

O que é que usas como molde?

Abraços,

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


só brincalhões  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: isto é coisa seria estão ai uns aninhos de experiencia a  :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5:  não é facil fazer tanto trabalho com tão baixo consumo :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 




> O que é que usas como molde?


eu já fiz umas milhares de bases desde o inicio do fragario se contar com as que são para usar e entre as que vendo para o pessoal

já usei varios moldes,mas ficavam muito inestetico e artificial

uma vez estava na cozinha e vi a minha esposa a fazer bolos de bacalhau :SbSourire2:  :EEK!: 

experimentei fazer o mesmo com o cimento e achei ficarem muito bem pois não ficam uniformes e ficam muito parecido a rocha verdadeira

depois é +/- 2 meses temperar dentro de agua salgada das tpa
coisa que não falta por aqui :Vitoria: 

cuidado que meter directo no aquario sem marinar, baixa demais o ph 

tem tendencia nas bases ganhar muitas algas se não curar

Cumprimentos

----------


## sergiorslopes

Boas,

Já vi que se passasse aí 1 ou 2 dias depois apanhava-te mascarado de trolha  :SbSourire2: 

Carlos, muito obrigado por toda a tua atenção, hospitalidade e paciência e muitos parabéns por tão poucos corais que tens e por tão mau aspecto que têm... já para não falar nesse nano sem grande jeito que tens na tua sala de estar  :SbSourire: 

Ok... ok... confesso que não foi nada fácil continuar a minha viagem depois de sair de tua casa. Tinha tamanha dor de cotovelo que mal conseguia meter mudanças  :JmdALEnvers: 

Espero voltar aí brevemente (desta vez levo 2 GPS´s).

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Grande maluco Carlos.... tantas bases!

Umas questões, se calhar são muito básicas, mas como eu não percebo nada disso, fiquei com algumas dúvidas:

- Qual a marca do cimento branco? Tenho ideia que a proporção de cimento/areia varia consoante o tipo de cimento e o tipo de areia, não é?
- Que tipo de areia de coral usaste? Principalmente, qual era a granulometria da areia?
- Porque não usaste areia de praia?

Só por curiosidade, o Pedro Pacheco foi a 1ª pessoa que eu conheci a fazer bases em casa, e tal como outros pela net fora, ele colocava as bases dentro do autoclismo para as maturar.

Claro que no teu caso Carlos, precisavas de utilizar muito a casa de banho para conseguir maturar essas pedras todas. Pelo menos tinhas de consumir muito mais cerveja... eheh  :Big Grin:

----------

